# Sim unlock?



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there anyway to unlock with root the VZW Stratosphere to use it in Europe? I have a friend who has and just wants to give it away..

#1 will root put newest rom

#2 I hope there is some exploit or whatever to unlock it.

Thanks guys


----------



## nexuslite (Sep 2, 2013)

The stratosphere cannot be used in Europe. It is a CDMA phone. As far as I know that is a US only protocol. What makes matters even worse you have to have a company that can flash the cp_modem.bin to make it work on their network since the cp_modem is hidden in the phone.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

So the phone is useless  well thanks a lot.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

The phone is hardly useless... but it is only useful in the Verizon Network, or as a mini-tab or media player. The SIM is NOT a GSM SIM, it is a CDMA LTE 4G SIM that is specific to Verizon, the phone is not, and never was intended to be, a global or unlocked phone, and it does not have the appropriate hardware to operate in a GSM environment..


----------

